# Info on Shiraz farms in VA



## Nwm

I'm new to the forum and breed, would appreciate any thoughts or experiences with this breeder. Feel free to pm. Thank you


----------



## Mary Beth

I don't know of them personally, but I checked the website. I see where the pups available come from parents whose hips are good. I would ask about the parentage cleared for DM as I didn't see that listed.


----------



## Nwm

Mary Beth said:


> I don't know of them personally, but I checked the website. I see where the pups available come from parents whose hips are good. I would ask about the parentage cleared for DM as I didn't see that listed.


Thanks! That's just the kind of insight I need. I'm visiting this saturday and will make a note to ask about that. What does DM stand for by the way?


----------



## Capone22

Degenerative myelopathy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Remo

I sent you a PM about some other breeders in this area that have nice dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Make sure your really read up on Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums and particularly http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html before you call about any puppies. It's amazing how much better with a few hours of reading.

Here's their website.. http://www.shirazfarmgsd.com/

Look like German showlines so when you are reading the above sites, pay attention to that.


----------



## lucille

*follow up*



Nwm said:


> Thanks! That's just the kind of insight I need. I'm visiting this saturday and will make a note to ask about that. What does DM stand for by the way?


How did your visit go? What did you think of the operation?


----------



## Dressage Rider

I am new here, my sister has a GSD, I am looking for a breeder. Nwm, did you get a dog from Shiraz Farms? I am thinking about checking them out.


----------



## whims

SHIRAZ FARMS GSD - in VA
I am getting a pup from them. I was very impressed with the breeding and all there dogs.
The dogs are raised with the family. 

They are West German confirmation dogs not working dogs. I am hoping for my new pup to start training as a therapy dog.

I have looked and researched many breeder in PA - MD - VA for the right dogs to be able to use for service. I am really happy with this breeder. 

Will be getting pup in a few weeks.


----------



## Dressage Rider

Great! Let me know how it goes with your dog. I won't be getting one until I move into my house, 6 to 8 months from now.


----------



## whims

We picked up our puppy over the weekend. She is a beautiful healthy happy girl. Vet check went great. I was very happy with the process with Shiraz Farm Germn Shepherds.
Good dogs.


----------



## Dressage Rider

Thank you for letting me know. I have contacted them and will visit one day soon.


----------



## lizzie

I'm new to this forum and notice this thread. I bought our GS from Shiraz and extremely pleased with our new family member(beginning of 2013). I was impressed with this breeder, she (Leigh) is extremely committed to the integrity of the breed. Our guy has an incredible disposition, beautiful conformation and highly intelligent. The thing that impressed me most when visiting for the first time, was the temperament of all of her dogs on site. The nursery area for mom and her pups was incredibly clean and what struck me most, was how quiet it was, which is telling how mom and pups are cared for. The mother never barked when we walked...she appeared to be well socialized. The breeder new each individual pups personality and which would best suit us.....no doubt she spends time with them to observe behavior for proper placement(families with young children, service dogs, etc).

Now, for those looking for a GS, please do your homework. Make sure you have time, patience, $, and dedication to make your GS the dog they are meant to be. They need a lot of your attention in their formative years in order to become sound dogs. Their intelligence sets them apart, thus requires work on your part. Please socialize them (this is the key)...they are naturally protective, so you need to rein that in and remind them you are not their herd by being consistent with your training---rewarding with love and affection is as equally important.


----------



## Noles20

whims said:


> We picked up our puppy over the weekend. She is a beautiful healthy happy girl. Vet check went great. I was very happy with the process with Shiraz Farm Germn Shepherds.
> Good dogs.


Any pics of your pup as she is growing that you would share? Who are her parents? I checked out their website and I love the way their dogs look.


----------



## TopFit13

I have a male puppy from Shiraz (13 months now). I am pleased with temperment, intelligence and looks. I would like to see your puppy from Shiraz. Who are the parents?


----------



## demet21

I have been there twice to visit/inquire and was impressed with the temperament of the dogs and the professionalism of the breeder Leigh. I placed a deposit for a puppy and feel confident that the right decision was made after comparing to other breeders.


----------



## Cptfun85

*Thrilled with Shiraz Farms*

Over the past 3 years we have purchased two beautiful German Shepherd puppies from Shiraz Farms and we are thrilled with our dogs. Having 6 children in our family, Leigh and Roger took time to ask questions about our family life to ensure that they helped us find the perfect dogs with the right temperament for our lifestyle. We couldn’t be happier. Harper, our 2.5 year old female GSD, and Wrigley, our 1.5 year old female GSD, are the perfect fit for our family. Each dog has amazing color with beautiful coats and they are great with children. Leigh and Roger are focused on breeding dogs who will be healthy and not suffer from hip dysplasia. Great care and attention to detail is placed on genetics and bloodlines to ensure great temperament and healthy dogs. We have our dogs checked annually and our dogs are in perfect health.

Roger and Leigh stay involved after you take the puppies home and are always to answer questions as needed. In fact they offered basic obedience training with a master trainer to ensure that our dogs were well behaved and well trained. In addition to basic obedience, Roger and Leigh offer more advanced obedience training and agility training which I plan to take advantage of in the future.

We love Shiraz Farms so much that when we go on vacation, there is no better place for our dogs to stay than Shiraz Farms. Nestled at the foot of the Blue Ridge Mountain Leigh and Roger offer the ideal boarding experience with over 100 acres, heated kennels and personalized attention. It makes it easier for my family to enjoy vacation when they know that Harper and Wrigley are wonderfully cared for and having fun.

If you want a high quality German Shepherd puppy with great temperament, high energy and in excellent health, look no further than Shiraz Farm.


----------



## Galathiel

Wow, that sounded like a commercial.


----------



## maxtmill

Cptfun85 said:


> Over the past 3 years we have purchased two beautiful German Shepherd puppies from Shiraz Farms and we are thrilled with our dogs. Having 6 children in our family, Leigh and Roger took time to ask questions about our family life to ensure that they helped us find the perfect dogs with the right temperament for our lifestyle. We couldn’t be happier. Harper, our 2.5 year old female GSD, and Wrigley, our 1.5 year old female GSD, are the perfect fit for our family. Each dog has amazing color with beautiful coats and they are great with children. Leigh and Roger are focused on breeding dogs who will be healthy and not suffer from hip dysplasia. Great care and attention to detail is placed on genetics and bloodlines to ensure great temperament and healthy dogs. We have our dogs checked annually and our dogs are in perfect health.
> 
> Roger and Leigh stay involved after you take the puppies home and are always to answer questions as needed. In fact they offered basic obedience training with a master trainer to ensure that our dogs were well behaved and well trained. In addition to basic obedience, Roger and Leigh offer more advanced obedience training and agility training which I plan to take advantage of in the future.
> 
> We love Shiraz Farms so much that when we go on vacation, there is no better place for our dogs to stay than Shiraz Farms. Nestled at the foot of the Blue Ridge Mountain Leigh and Roger offer the ideal boarding experience with over 100 acres, heated kennels and personalized attention. It makes it easier for my family to enjoy vacation when they know that Harper and Wrigley are wonderfully cared for and having fun.
> 
> If you want a high quality German Shepherd puppy with great temperament, high energy and in excellent health, look no further than Shiraz Farm.


Beautiful dogs you Have! But were you or the breeder not concerned with placing two females in the same home?


----------



## maxtmill

Sorry -I just noticed this was a very old thread. I was unable to delete my comment!


----------



## gogo

whims said:


> We picked up our puppy over the weekend. She is a beautiful healthy happy girl. Vet check went great. I was very happy with the process with Shiraz Farm Germn Shepherds.
> Good dogs.


Hi,
Looking to get a pup from Shiraz Gsd. Just wondering how your dog is doing?
Thanks


----------



## David Winners

gogo said:


> Hi,
> Looking to get a pup from Shiraz Gsd. Just wondering how your dog is doing?
> Thanks


It has been 7 years since they were active on the forum. I suggest you start a new thread.


----------



## gsdsteve

gogo said:


> Hi,
> Looking to get a pup from Shiraz Gsd. Just wondering how your dog is doing?
> Thanks


I've seen some nice dogs from them. That's who I like to refer people to in this area for german showlines.


----------



## Sitz&Platz

Old thread, but we got our new puppy from Shiraz Farms and we couldn't be more satisfied. The breeder has been helpful with questions when I contacted them and replied back immediately. Tony is 22 weeks old now and he's incredibly smart and sweet.


----------



## gogo

Sitz&Platz said:


> Old thread, but we got our new puppy from Shiraz Farms and we couldn't be more satisfied. The breeder has been helpful with questions when I contacted them and replied back immediately. Tony is 22 weeks old now and he's incredibly smart and sweet.
> 
> View attachment 576303


Beautiful!! Who were the parents?
Hows his temperament and health? Thanks


----------



## Sitz&Platz

@gogo, Tony is very even tempered, brave, (too) curious, very trainable, and kind. He is 6 months old now and very well behaved inside and outside of the house. No health issues. His parents are Giovanni Der Drei Grazie and Sepia. I would definitely recommend getting a dog from Shiraz Farms based on my experience with them.


----------

